
InBev to buy Anheuser-Busch for $52B - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/15/business/worldbusiness/15inbev.html?hp
======
rms
Is this going to be pass antitrust in the USA and EU?

The AP article on this says Anheuser-Busch has more than 48 percent of
American market share. This will be the fourth-largest consumer product
company worldwide.

